# A Ka-Boom's KA-BOOM



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Next to warm Krispy Kreme dounuts, going to the mailbox and finding that unexpected package from a Puff member is the best "Make My Day" thing! Thank You So Much to each and every one of you that has hit me up!!

I got HIT up this morning. It really is wonderful to see that white box in the mailbox. @*gunnersguru* got me but GOOD.
This will be my First Undercrown!
AJ Fuente Who doesn't love these
OPUS-X I have only had a couple and I sent one of those out in a Bomb to someone else. 
Dirty Rat. Never had one of these as well and everybody talks about them
Olivia V. I was just PM'ing with @*Kidvegas* this morning trying to find some of these.
And an unbanded Kicker.

I know I need to let these rest just a bit but I am being a little more impatient lately. Steve, I can't Thank You enough. 
He mentioned this was for having an unusual week last week. For a Bomb like this, I would have burned down that ole chicken coup a year ago. 

P.S. I was in a bit of a rush when I first sent this due to the wife getting off for lunch. Steve, just wanted to say Thank You Ever So Much, you are a true Brother! This is one of the best Bombs I ever received and am truly humbled.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice hit! You'll enjoy those.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit...now I want a donut


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great hit!


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

your welcome ranger . now go have a nice day .


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Couldn't of happened to a better dude! Not only is that a First Class Bomb. Ya scored yourself an Oliva V ta boot! Very nice Brother.

Well done and top notch @gunnersguru. BRAVO!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Now that's a direct hit!!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Very NICE!!!


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

As one of my nephews would say - 

"Sweet !"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

That's a Beauty!


----------

